# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie on Syrian Chemical Weapon's Attack

## charrob

Glad to see Thomas having the courage to take a step back and analyze the situation...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Another Massie interview with an insane MSM propagandist. Words can not express how disgusting that woman is. Right up there with Don Lemon.

----------


## specsaregood

> Another Massie interview with an insane MSM propagandist. Words can not express how disgusting that woman is. Right up there with Don Lemon.


The look on her face is pricelessly disgusting.

----------


## jmdrake

> Glad to see Thomas having the courage to take a step back and analyze the situation...


+rep.  "Congressman Massie...you aren't going to just fall in line and parrot what we want you to say just like your colleagues are doing?"

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Matt Collins

> So glad someone up there is still doing Ron's old job.


Justin's Twitter feed has been pretty good about it too

----------


## shakey1

Great clip... Massie da man!

----------


## jmdrake

> Justin's Twitter feed has been pretty good about it too





> Great clip... Massie da man!

----------


## William Tell

> Justin's Twitter feed has been pretty good about it too


Ya I wasn't downing anyone else but I really love Massie.

----------


## Jan2017

The first trickle of evidence (_my_ tea-leaf reading) that Massie is probably right after all . . .
"Six people were killed in the airstrike, according to a televised statement by the Syrian's Armed Forces General Command." 
http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/06/politi...yria-military/

Different numbers . . .
*Syria Says Strike Kills 16, Damages Air Base*
https://www.wsj.com/articles/syrian-...ies-1491535071

There'd a been more Russian/Syrian military and civilian casualties if the US struck any of the chemical weapons that were being stored 
and sent out and used by Syria against it's own civilians from the major military airfield. 

But it's early . . . what's the weather and direction of desert winds there ? (in the presumption that intel was correct and sarin was at the base)

----------


## Natural Citizen

That's what I like to hear, Thombo. Good way to start the morning.

----------


## Keith and stuff

The little girl said she wanted peace in Syria. The easiest thing the US can do to bring about peace is to stop spending a billion a year and many bombs helping the rebels and terrorists in Syria. This isn't rocket science.

----------


## Original_Intent

This seems as good a place as any for this little poem I just wrote. 

When Babylon falls in an hour,
When hollowed our militant might,
When the dollar loses its power,
Then China and Russia will fight.

----------


## anaconda

> McCain is a nutcase


Old folks often get senile and it can be very sad.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Did you not see the video?  Did you not see how sad that little girl was?
> 
> 
> We have to do it.  For the children.


fake gas attack..

even Trumps bombing was fake.

this whole GD thing is fake..

hell, everyone in here could be fake..

----------


## JK/SEA

> Old folks often get senile and it can be very sad.


your turns coming.

----------


## otherone

> fake gas attack..
> 
> even Trumps bombing was fake.
> 
> this whole GD thing is fake..
> 
> hell, everyone in here could be fake..


nearly...there...

----------


## JK/SEA

> nearly...there...


i'll go even further..

i don't believe there's any life east of the mississippi.

all fake.

----------


## anaconda

> your turns coming.


Ha! Yep. What about you?

----------


## otherone

> i'll go even further..
> 
> i don't believe there's any life east of the mississippi.
> 
> all fake.


attaboy!



...of course that means those 'Hawks gotta forfeit some games.

----------


## otherone

> Ha! Yep. What about you?

----------


## anaconda

> 


ha ha way too much time remaining

----------


## JK/SEA

> Ha! Yep. What about you?


what?...who are you?...what am i doing here...

----------


## anaconda

> what?...who are you?...what am i doing here...


Truly excellent questions. 1) I don't know 2) Haven't decided yet 3) Only you can say

----------


## groverblue

Watch how miserable this insufferable bitch gets when it becomes apparent she's going to lose to Louis CK. She's as dumb as rocks.

----------


## osan

> Trump just did exactly what Massie said he could not do. 
> 
> Treasonous act.


Have you forgotten the War Powers Act?  Trump has 90 days to do as he pleases before he has to crawl to Congress... or has that been repealed?

----------


## CaptUSA

> Have you forgotten the War Powers Act?  Trump has 90 days to do as he pleases before he has to crawl to Congress... or has that been repealed?


Um, have you _read_ the War Powers Act?!

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/50/chapter-33




> (c) Presidential executive power as Commander-in-Chief; limitation
> The constitutional powers of the President as Commander-in-Chief *to introduce United States Armed Forces into hostilities, or into situations where imminent involvement in hostilities is clearly indicated by the circumstances,* are exercised only pursuant to (1) a declaration of war, (2) specific statutory authorization, or (3) a national emergency created by attack upon the United States, its territories or possessions, or its armed forces.


Pleas tell us how this was either a declaration of war upon us, a _specific_ statutory authorization, or a national emergency created by an attack on us or our possessions.  Syria is none of those.  Period.  In fact, when Obama asked Congress to do something, Congress specifically said, "NO!".

This action was a clear violation.  Of course, Congress will do nothing about it.

----------


## EBounding

> Um, have you _read_ the War Powers Act?!
> 
> https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/50/chapter-33
> 
> 
> Pleas tell us how this was either a declaration of war upon us, a _specific_ statutory authorization, or a national emergency created by an attack on us or our possessions.  Syria is none of those.  Period.  In fact, when Obama asked Congress to do something, Congress specifically said, "NO!".
> 
> This action was a clear violation.  Of course, Congress will do nothing about it.



I think supporters of the strike rationalize it by saying Syria violated the UN treaty and this was the US's way of enforcing that treaty.

----------

